# Good time to install update setting



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Having just been woken up at 2 AM by the Premiere in my bedroom running the fan in leafblower mode and shining green lasers in my eyes as it was rebooting to apply the summer update, I'd like to suggest a new setting:

Good times to apply updates

(or maybe really really bad times to apply updates .


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

Understandable! As I am up late many times, it has wanted to reboot right in the middle of me watching a show!

Other than that, I keep my TiVo and other electronics in my closet and run an HDMI through 6" of wall to the TV  that way no lights, no noise, no ugly wires to see! (Just like directv, no wires lol!)

Tgc


----------



## lancelot (Jul 8, 2006)

That's what I love about the minis instead of extra tiros. No noise, and only one tiny light that can be shut off in the menu toggle.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

tomhorsley said:


> Having just been woken up at 2 AM by the Premiere in my bedroom running the fan in leafblower mode and shining green lasers in my eyes as it was rebooting to apply the summer update, I'd like to suggest a new setting:
> 
> Good times to apply updates
> 
> (or maybe really really bad times to apply updates .


Grrr... Yet again a 2AM wakeup call from the TiVo getting the fall update installed. I'd really like to be able to tell it to reboot in the middle of the day instead of the middle of the night .


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

lancelot said:


> That's what I love about the minis instead of extra tiros. No noise, and only one tiny light that can be shut off in the menu toggle.


Roamio makes no noise and you can shut off the lights too, if you want.


----------

